# Silver base coat on the mini



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Today I put on the silver base coat for the candy red :thumb:














































Flake shot :lol:










I like these shots



















I like it :lol:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking good so far mate. :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks buddy, Soon will be the candy coat :thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

lovley stuff, cant wait to see finished car


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks brilliant .. you a painter to trade ?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

andy-mcq said:


> lovley stuff, cant wait to see finished car


Me to been doing it a while now just want to get it finished now :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

EcosseGP said:


> That looks brilliant .. you a painter to trade ?


Trained when I left school so been out of the game for about 9 years 

(Before you lot say I was not in THAT GAME!!!!!)


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

kempe said:


> Thanks buddy, Soon will be the candy coat :thumb:


how many coats of candy you applying mate:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> how many coats of candy you applying mate:thumb:


Not sure yet once I get the colour I am after then I will stop :thumb: Think its around 2 to 3 coats


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks really good - mini will look ace when finished!!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

kempe said:


> Not sure yet once I get the colour I am after then I will stop :thumb: Think its around 2 to 3 coats


long time since ive done a candy colour but iirc i applied four coats of candy, as you said its down to personal preference and how you want the colour to look, will look great when its done tho mate look forward to seeing the finished pics :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Looks really good - mini will look ace when finished!!


Lets hope so :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> long time since ive done a candy colour but iirc i applied four coats of candy, as you said its down to personal preference and how you want the colour to look, will look great when its done tho mate look forward to seeing the finished pics :thumb:


Its a very deep candy so have to be careful :thumb:


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I really can't wait to check out the colour it's going to look amazing ..


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

EcosseGP said:


> Oh I really can't wait to check out the colour it's going to look amazing ..


Oh yes :lol:


----------

